# Toyota and Honda will make solar cells



## begreen (May 18, 2006)

Using dye-sensitized technology. Looks interesting:
http://www.greencarcongress.com/2006/05/aisin_seiki_and.html#more


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (May 18, 2006)

Thats realy cool. Silica is the limiting factor right now in the supply and demand chain. I wonder how shading will evect the cells in the modules? From the sound of it, they seem like they will work for the amorphous style panels that are out now. You can blow holes in them and they still work porportional to the material left on the module. The problem is, there not very efficient, somewhere in the 5%-9% range, and the same cost per watt as monocrystallyn and polycrystallyn modules.


----------



## Sandor (May 18, 2006)

On a side note, I read yesterday that Honda is working on a clean diesel that can be sold everywhere.

Bio-diesel looks way more attractive than ethanol, and maybe Honda sees it coming. Energy content of diesel vs alky is huge.

With GM and Ford pushing ethanol vehicles, Honda is looking past the weak argument for ethanol.

Honda has been working on these solar cells for awhile, since they announced it in 2002. This is the same time frame that Ford was designing the "New" Explorer and GM was working on the next generation SUV (just released). Glad some companies invest for 5-10 years out instead of the next quarter SUV sales.

Think about it. Toyota and Honda starting working on these solar cells in what..... the late 1990's? When gas was like $1.25 a gallon and electric was cheap from inexpensive coal and natural gas. Thats thinking ahead 

Honda and Toyota are thriving and GM and Ford are dying a slow death.


----------



## wg_bent (May 18, 2006)

GM is'nt lagging behind.  We just refuse to buy their "good" products.  Instead we buy Hummer H2's.  They give us the crap.  A few months ago I rented a Chevy Aveo.  What a POS that thing was.  There's no reason small has to = pos.  

GM to Introduce 4th-Generation Corsa in July
17 May 2006
Newcorsa2
The new Corsa.

GM will introduce its redesigned Opel/Vauxhall Corsa at the British International Motor Show (18 – 30 July) in London. The fourth generation of this popular small car, which has sold more than 9.4 million units in Europe alone since 1982, will be available at dealerships in October 2006.

The new Corsa will offer five engines initially. Gasoline options include 1.0-, 1.2- and 1.4-liter models. On the diesel side, GM will offer its award-winning 1.3-liter CDTi unit, while the flagship will be an all-new 123 hp (92 kW) 1.7-liter CDTi with standard diesel particulate filter (DPF). The DPF is also optional on the 1.3-liter model.

Compared to the current Corsa, GM is initially dropping the current 1.8-liter gasoline engine, which, unlike its other three counterparts, was not a Twinport engine. Twinport engines use a variable intake system and high rates of exhaust gas recirculation to reduce fuel consumption.

The current Corsa models (gasoline and diesel) offer fuel economies ranging from 44 mpg US to 52 mpg US combined. GM will announce prices and specifications for the new Corsa closer to launch.

Corsa has become what some call an “accidental” world car. The small car is sold in approximately 80 countries and manufactured in 16 plants on five continents.


----------



## elkimmeg (May 18, 2006)

Sanyo has been manufacturing photo electric cells since early 90's. I have not seen a photoelectric system, that makes sense
 economically yet, for an average home owner


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (May 18, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> Sanyo has been manufacturing photo electric cells since early 90's. I have not seen a photoelectric system, that makes sense
> economically yet, for an average home owner



I think the economics are not the strong point of photovoltaics. The economics arent terrible, but there not that attractive. Whats attractive is locking in a electricity rate for the next 30 years. The economics get better the more they charge your for electricity. In my current situation, i pay .03/KWh off peak, .11/KWh on peak. I would be crazy to spend 20k on photovoltaics. Instead, i buy my power  from a wind farm. It cost me a small monthly fee, but what the hay, its worth it. Green energy is not entirly about making money,most would be happy with breaking even Its about preserving the environment with weak financial benefits to the end user.


----------

